# Rice chips main carbs source?



## guest (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm thinking of making the rice chips/cakes my main carbs source. What do you think? Would it really be that bad?


----------



## slippery (Aug 24, 2011)

guest said:


> I'm thinking of making the rice chips/cakes my main carbs source. What do you think? Would it really be that bad?




The processed foods are bad, they lack nutrients, so I wouldn't do that.. There are lot of tasty things and healthy so I do not see why you eat something like this. Try others like oatmeal, rice, potatoes, sweet potatoes etc..


----------



## mc63s (Aug 25, 2011)

They aren't to bad. If your eating your protein and need to eat them 
go for it. I think there are better sources but definitely a lot worse


----------



## anton88 (Aug 26, 2011)

mc63s said:


> They aren't to bad. If your eating your protein and need to eat them
> go for it. I think there are better sources but definitely a lot worse


 They seem so low in cals. 
How many grams in a cake?


----------



## wifi75 (Aug 29, 2011)

bad choice of carbs for your main carb source..


----------

